

Lottery: chances for getting the same series twice in Israel - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/coincidence-in%C2%A0lotteries/

======
devmonk
Original link:

[http://xianblog.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/coincidence-in-
lott...](http://xianblog.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/coincidence-in-lotteries/)

